# Curtain hooks HymerB584



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wondered if anybody can tell me where I can obtain curtain hooks for
the curtains that is over the drop down bed........I took them off some time ago and now they cannot be found anywhere. :roll: 

Thanks in advance,

Keith


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We bought some extra ones at Barrons. Most caravan & motorhome shops stock them - be careful though there seem to be 2 different types.

Regards


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Brandywine, we have shoped about a little but as yet unable to locate any. The type we have is in two bits...the small oblong piece with a small hole that goes into the runner and the other that hooks onto it and of corse the curtain...
Keep shopping I surpose :roll: which mission control loves anyway.

Cheers

Keith.


----------

